# 1911 that incorporates these features ?



## wpshooter (Sep 22, 2008)

Does anyone make a 1911 style pistol in *9mm* that incorporates *ALL* of these features (that is without the gun being a custom build, which would make the cost prohibitive for most joes) ?

1) Frame & slide are made of steel not aluminum.
2) Exterior finish is stainless not blued or parkerized.
3) Has fully adjustable rear target sights from the factory.
4) Has front fiber optic sight from the factory.
5) Has adjustable trigger that can be *set by user* to whatever safe pull weight they want without having to take the gun apart.
6) Has a under barrel rail for attachment of an optional laser sighting device.

I have looked for this gun but unless I have missed it, so far, I have not been able to find.

Is there a 1911 that matches ALL of the specs ? But, if not, what is there that comes closest to this ?

Thanks.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Dan Wesson PM 9, but does not fit the last 2 requirements.

A 1911's trigger pull is determined by internal mechanism, and i have never seen one that lets you asjust anything other than overtravel. Also, you'd propably be pretty hard pressed to find a railed 9mm.


----------



## wpshooter (Sep 22, 2008)

YFZsandrider said:


> Dan Wesson PM 9, but does not fit the last 2 requirements.
> 
> A 1911's trigger pull is determined by internal mechanism, and i have never seen one that lets you asjust anything other than overtravel. Also, you'd propably be pretty hard pressed to find a railed 9mm.


I am pretty sure that the Kimber Tacitical II has rail. But it does not have some of the other features that I wanted.

Thanks, I will look at the Dan Wesson PM9.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

That's a pretty tall order for a non-custom gun. Also, what YFZ said about the trigger. Never heard of that.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

wpshooter said:


> Does anyone make a 1911 style pistol in *9mm* that incorporates *ALL* of these features?


No.

As all ready mentioned, the trigger pull of a 1911 derived from internal components.

Along with the Dan Wesson PM9 these come close to your list as well.

The Springfield Loaded 9mm Target and the S&W 9mm Pro Series but those don't have the fiber optic front sight or rail. There's also the Para 18-9 which does have the fiber front sight, but no rail and is double stack.

While Kimber has some 9mm models, I don't think any of them are railed. STI has some nice guns that meet some, but not all of your requirements as well.

I can't think of one railed 9mm 1911 that isn't custom, you could always lay down some serious coin and get a Fusion, Wilson, or other high end gun.


----------

